# UMTS-Router für S7-Fernwartung



## MB connect line GmbH (4 November 2009)

Guten Tag,

mit dem *mbNET UMTS* können Sie Ihre *S7-gesteuerte* Maschinen und 
Anlagen schnell und sicher über das Mobilfunknetz fernwarten. Der 
kompakte Industrie-Router unterstützt auf der Kommunikationsseite den 
Mobilfunk-Standard UMTS und auf der Komponentenseite das weit 
verbreiteten Automatisierungssystem S7 von Siemens. Mit HSDPA 
(Download-Raten bis 7,2 MBit/s)und HSUPA (Upload-Raten bis 2 MBit/s) 
werden die schnellsten derzeit verfügbaren Übertragungsverfahren 
unterstützt.

Über die integrierte *MPI-/Profibus*-Schnittstelle können Sie direkt auf die 
S7-300- und S7-400-Steuerungen von Siemens zugreifen. Eine als RS232 
oder RS485 konfigurierbare serielle Schnittstelle sowie ein LAN-Anschluss 
sind ebenfalls verfügbar. Zusammen mit über *130* verschiedenen Treibern 
ist damit die Fernwartung vieler Steuerungen, Antriebe, Bedienpanels und 
Visualisierungssysteme möglich.

Für die Sicherheit bei der Nutzung der IP-basierten Dienste sorgt die 
integrierte *Firewall*, die nur identifizierten und authentifizierten Benutzern 
den Zugriff erlaubt. Die Daten selbst werden verschlüsselt und über sichere 
VPN-Verbindungen übertragen. Als *VPN*-Protokolle sind IPSec, PPTP und 
OpenVPN implementiert.

Damit können Sie das öffentlich zugängliche Internet für die Fernwartung 
nutzen, ohne dass die *Sicherheit* auf der Strecke bleibt. Damit sich der 
Anwender keine Gedanken um die *Erreichbarkeit* bzw. um die IP-Adresse 
seiner Anlagen machen muss, registriert sich jedes Gerät auf dem mbNET-
Online-Portal. Hier werden alle Fernwartungs-Verbindungen verwaltet und 
bei Bedarf per Mausklick innerhalb von Sekunden aufgebaut.







Auf der SPS/IPC/DRIVES 2009 sind wir in Halle 6 auf Stand 308. Sie sind 
herzlich eingeladen.

http://www.mbconnectline.de/mbnet.html


----------

